# Quick question - injections *



## Lucyann (Sep 13, 2005)

For the first time I am having IUI with injections.

I usually need an injection to time ovulation, will we be able to do this at home this time - as we have been injecting already - or will I have to drag myself 25 miles to the hospital to do at 10pm on Saturday night

Thanks 

Lucy 

x


----------



## runey (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Lucy, have sent you a message but also thought I'd reply here, my clinic give me a precise time and I do the Pregnyl (HCG) injection at home 36 hours before basting. Keep in touch - Love Melanie


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Lucy   

As Melanie said your clinic will give you a time to do the Pregnyl jab &  you do it at home. Clinics usually give you a time 24-36 hours prior to basting. My clinic always worked on 36 hours so for example if basting was 10am on a Weds, they would tell me to do the jab at 10pm on the Mon night. Hope this helps & lots of   for this tx cycle.

Erica.xx


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

yes karen says 10pm on sat if your insem day is monday.


----------



## Sue37 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Lucy

When I've had my IUI, the hospital told me to do it 24-36 hours (at home) before I had to go back.

The first time I had to do it at 2am. Not a pleasant experience, setting my alarm to stick a needle in myself. Still, the outcome (had it not been negative) would have been worth it.
wishing you all the luck in the world honey

Sue x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

I did my last stims injection 9am, then did my ovulation injection 9pm then the day after insemination


----------

